# How much for a bike build? And where should I get it?



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm having a Cannondale System Six frame built up with Sram parts and have been calling around for quotes on builds. (I one day hope to be able to do this myself, but I don't trust myself just yet.)

Any recommendations on where to have this done? Preferable in Brooklyn? (or Lower Manhattan?) I've been getting quotes from $75 - 250, and I wonder what sort of differences I'll see in the quality of the build. The lower quotes are not surprisingly from shops that generally handle single speed/fixed gear builds, and I'm wondering if I should pay more for a build at a shop that specializes in mid to high end road bike builds. (The places I've called all receive good reviews online, fwiw.)

Lastly, what would you expect to pay for a quality build on a bike like this?

Thanks!


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

You really should do it yourself. Spend the money on tools and a book of instructions. You're not going to break anything and you can always take it to a shop when youre done so they can make sure you did it right.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Go to a shop you that is close to you with a good reputation. This is the place that you will return to again and again for repair, tubes, accessories, advice. If you walk in with boxes of parts that you got online at a huge discount they will tend to charge you a bit more to build. Why, because you just made someone online richer at their expense. Buy from them, they will be fair over a long time with a repeat loyal customer. Tip the mechanic with a quality 6 pack of beer or a gift card for the local independent coffee house. They will remember you the next time you are in. Can't tell you what it will cost, prices are all over the place. You are paying for piece of mind, quality that you don't see on the surface, a bike that does not constantly need adjustment. They should tell you when to come back to make sure everything is ok, see how you feel and obviously have you pick up something else. To your point, find a shop that has a rep. with road bikes, not just fixies. I know Toga has been doing this a million years, R&A has a mixed rep. if you check the posts. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*What are they saying they'd do for the price they quoted you?*

Such a wide price range may indicate there's things that one LBS is willing to do (and charge for), that another one may expect/assume you to carry out yourself.

One suggestion: even if you're not mechanically inclined, try to do some of the work yourself. For example: try to mount the brakes/derailleurs(or at the very least the rear derailleur if the crankset isn't mounted)/bars & stems/saddle & seatpost etc... Basically, try to do everything possible _except_ installing the cables. Show up to the LBS of choice a few times for advice & suggestions (and maybe some parts a tool or two), and agree with them in advance to have them finish off the cable istallation & final fine-tuning. Then tip the mechanic w/ a 6-pack or gift certif (as was mentioned earlier). That way, you can build up a rapport with them, and they'll appreciate you trying to do some of the work on your own (as long as you buy some stuff from them, of course  ).

Where in Brooklyn? I'm out by Park Slope and know of a couple decent/good shops and _one really bad one in particular._


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thanks, everyone. Helpful advice all around.

jpdigital, I'm in Boerum Hill so not too far from Park Slope. Was thinking about going to Bicycle Station in Fort Greene. Other suggestions for me?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*In my opinion....*

I have a mid-to-high end bike (Cervélo S1 w/ Campy), it's not so much a case of what type of bike an LBS carries or the price point of the bikes, but if they care about what the work they put out and how they treat their customers. There's a shop nearby that carries high-end bikes, but I'll _never_ let them touch my bike.

Personally I like the guys at Brooklyn Bicycles (at 6th Ave & 9th Street). They're still pretty new, so wouldn't say they really have a "niche" just yet, they have some-of-this-some-of-that as far as bikes go; but they're _very good_ with their customers and the vibe there is good.


----------



## RandoAndy (Aug 30, 2009)

A bike build from scratch with wheels arleady built will take 2-4 hours. Anyone that is charging you $75. is not paying their guys enough and not spending the time needed. I assume that the wheels are already built. You will want the shop to do the following as part of the build:
Face the head tube when they install the headset.
Face and chase the BB shell when they install the bottom bracket. 

If they say what??? Go to the next shop. I would rather someone brought me a bare frame and a box of parts rather than hang parts on it that I will possible have to remove later. It's easier to do the above mentioned frame prep work to a bare frame.

If Conrads is still in buisness they can do a good job for you but it's not Brooklyn. Check out the shops. Look at their tools. If they don't have the above mentioned tools then move on. Once the headset and BB are installed the bike will go together pretty easily. Have good cable cutters for the gear housings, the instruction sheets, some patience and a way to hang the bike and give it a try yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Where in Brooklyn? I'm out by Park Slope and know of a couple decent/good shops and _one really bad one in particular._


can you tell me which are the good shops and which the bad? shoot me a PM if you'd prefer to keep it personal


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike at Bicycle Station is a good guy and a good mechanic I am sure that he will do a fine job, the guys at Brooklyn bikes are pretty cool too, I live in near Park Slope so I go there more, if you are in Borum Hill I'd take it to one of those two shops, 2 other good ones but a bit further out from you are Bay Ridge bikes on and Verrazano bikes Basically those are the 4 shops in Brooklyn that I would trust wrench my bikes.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I have not seen any recommendations for the shop that claims to have the largest selection in the world. What have peoples experiences been with them? 

I have gone in there and felt like a little kid in a candy store. Also watched a fitting being done and was impressed with the level of detail. 

If you prefer to keep your opinion unpublished, feel free to PM me.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Is this an R&A reference???*



Uprwstsdr said:


> I have not seen any recommendations for the shop that claims to have the largest selection in the world. What have peoples experiences been with them?


Do a Google search on them and read the reviews...


----------



## npla2112 (Sep 4, 2008)

I took my bike to Roy's Sheepshead for a refit. Allen, the owner, knows his stuff and dialed my old Specialized so well it never gave me back problems after that. I was so impressed with him and the shop that I went back a few more times to buy a single speed and a new bike for my gf. Again he took his time with getting us into properly set up, good fitting bikes.
I would take a look at them for sure.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*No need to PM*

I have no need to hide my opinion, the reason that you have seen no recommendation for them is because they have a very poor reputation in the local cycling community. 
We would rather give our money to shops that care about the sport of cycling and don't treat customers like they are doing you a favor by talking to you.


----------



## aidforosker (Mar 26, 2008)

If your willing to travel to the other side of the river we do bike builds like this at Grove Street Bicycles in Jersey City for $169.99. We are right by the Grove Street Path station and frequently have customers from brooklyn/manhattan. The service department here is pretty stacked with experience. We also ensure that we will be able to do a follow up service after the bike is built to adjust the cables after everything settles. Check out the site at www.grovestreetbicycles.com feel free to give a call and talk to the mechanics so that your needs are met. 

ohh and you can look at all the service prices here:

http://www.grovestreetbicycles.com/services.html

Give us a call
(201)451-2453


----------

